
Node.js Foundation to Add Express as an Incubator Project - akbar501
https://medium.com/@nodejs/node-js-foundation-to-add-express-as-an-incubator-project-225fa3008f70#.t35efzcso
======
alexkavon
Poor choice, as there are far better frameworks that were conceived as an
evolution of Express. This just seems like an attempt to save Express.

